# Problem mit baselayout und ppp (Seite 2) ..... Dringend

## bd_italy

Hallo,

bin seit einigen Stunden dabei meinen gentoo Server mit dieser Anleitung:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/new-upgrade-to-gentoo-1.4.xml upzudaten.

habe dabei versucht mich sehr genau an die Anleitung zu halten, trotzdem kommt es zu einem Fehler...

diese 2 Befehle aus der ANleitung funktionieren noch:

```
server etc # gcc-config --list-profiles

 [1] i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.2.2

 [2] i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6 *

 [3] i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardened

 [4] i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardenednopie

 [5] i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardenednopiessp

 [6] i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardenednossp

 [7] i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6

 [8] i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardened

 [9] i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednopie

 [10] i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednopiessp

 [11] i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednossp

server etc # gcc-config i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6

 * Switching native-compiler to i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6 ...

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * If you intend to use the gcc from the new profile in an already

 * running shell, please remember to do:

 *   # source /etc/profile

```

und der fehler: 

```

server etc # emerge glibc binutils

!!! ARCH is not set... Are you missing the /etc/make.profile symlink?

!!! Is the symlink correct? Is your portage tree complete?

```

was kann hier der Fehler sein?

grüße aus Italien

bd_italyLast edited by bd_italy on Wed Aug 30, 2006 12:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## toskala

lese er was dort geschrieben steht.

schaue er was /etc/make.profile ist.

falls es nicht ein symlink auf sein gewünschtes profile ist so symlinke er.

```
toskala@nemesis ~ $ ls -l /etc/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 48 Nov 17  2005 /etc/make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.1
```

----------

## Finswimmer

Setze es am Besten gleich auf die neueste Version: /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1

Tobi

----------

## nikaya

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Setze es am Besten gleich auf die neueste Version: /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1
> 
> 

 

Dies hat jemand in einem anderen Forum gemacht und dann die Meldung erhalten dass dieses Profil momentan nur für Entwickler gedacht ist:

```
# ln -snf /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1 /etc/make.profile

# emerge -u portage

!!! Your current profile is deprecated and not supported anymore.

!!! Please upgrade to the following profile if possible:

default-linux/x86/2006.0

To upgrade do the following steps:

This is the Gentoo/x86 development profile not intended for end-users.

If you still want to use this: We don't care if it breaks your system,

expect this to change whenever we feel like it with absolutely no warning,

including changing to be unusable. If you would like to switch to a supported

profile, do the following:

# emerge -n '>=sys-apps/portage-2.0.51'

# cd /etc

# rm make.profile

# ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.0 make.profile

2006/07/27 - Chris Gianelloni <wolf31o2@gentoo.org>

.
```

Ist Das nicht mehr so?Hast Du das Profil bei Dir schon aktiviert?

----------

## Finswimmer

Da habe ich doch glatt mit nem falschen Rat um mich geworfen  :Wink: 

Stimmt schon, das kommt bei mir auch.

Aber warum sollte das veraltet sein? Ist die neueste Live CD nicht mit 2006.1?

Tobi

----------

## UncleOwen

 *bd_italy wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> bin seit einigen Stunden dabei meinen gentoo Server mit dieser Anleitung:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/new-upgrade-to-gentoo-1.4.xml upzudaten.

 

Warum gerade damit? Das ist um AUF 1.4 upzudaten. 1.4 ist aber schon sowas von asbach-uralt, dass das Profil nichtmal mehr existiert.Last edited by UncleOwen on Wed Aug 23, 2006 12:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das aktuelle Profil ist auch 2006.0. 2006.1 soll wohl demnächst rauskommen. Also Profil auf 2006.0 setzen, dann sollte es gehen.

----------

## smg

 *toskala wrote:*   

> lese er was dort geschrieben steht.
> 
> schaue er was /etc/make.profile ist.
> 
> falls es nicht ein symlink auf sein gewünschtes profile ist so symlinke er.
> ...

 

komisches deutsch. scnr.

----------

## bd_italy

so, danke an alle,

habe jetzt anstelle der 2006.1 die 2006.0 genommen und nochmal neu gemacht...

habe jetzt aber noch ein problem mit dem letzten Schritt( emerge -e world )

das bekomme ich:

 *Quote:*   

> server ~ # emerge -e world
> 
> Calculating world dependencies /
> 
> !!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all
> ...

 

habe ich doch noch was falsch gemacht, oder was habe ich übersehen?

grüße

bd_italy

----------

## UncleOwen

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-475962.html

----------

## bd_italy

 *UncleOwen wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-475962.html

 

mmhhhh.... 

danke für den link!

so wie ich das verstanden habe muss ich neu syncen um den fehler zu beheben, oder?

habe das gerade gemacht, erhalte aber immer noch den selben fehler.

Tut mir leid, bin aber nicht so ganz vertraut mit dem portage zeugs...

was soll ich jetzt tun?

grüße aus Italien

bd_italy

----------

## Klaus Meier

Sieht so aus, als müßtest du deinen Xorg updaten. Das geht nur, in dem du den alten vorher deinstallierst. Schau dir dazu die Xorg-Upgrade Docu an. Bei den Gentoo Docs, Abteilung Updates.

----------

## bd_italy

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Sieht so aus, als müßtest du deinen Xorg updaten. Das geht nur, in dem du den alten vorher deinstallierst. Schau dir dazu die Xorg-Upgrade Docu an. Bei den Gentoo Docs, Abteilung Updates.

 

danke, 

irgendwie bin ich aber zu blöd den Abschnitt über Updates in den Docs zu finden, oder meinst du das:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-upgrading.xml  ?

Kann darin aber nichts über ein Xorg update finden...

Grüße bd_italy

----------

## franzf

Hier sollte alles nötige für dich stehen.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## bd_italy

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Hier sollte alles nötige für dich stehen.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Franz

 

danke für deine mühe, leider kann ich mit dem nichts anfangen.

Habe zwar minimale Linux-Grundkentnisse, dass wars dann aber schon   :Embarassed: 

Kann mit dieser anleitung nichts anfangen, suche so etwas in der richtung um dein xorg upzudaten mache emerge blabla....

ich hoffe mir kann das jemand ein wenig genauer erklären, so dass ich das verstehe...

Grüße bd_italy

----------

## franzf

OOOOOPS (ganz groß  :Very Happy: )

Hatte grad noch nen Thread über GCC im Kopf und den falschen Link gepostet ...

Ich hoffe das ist besser...

----------

## bd_italy

 *franzf wrote:*   

> OOOOOPS (ganz groß )
> 
> Hatte grad noch nen Thread über GCC im Kopf und den falschen Link gepostet ...
> 
> Ich hoffe das ist besser...

 

habe mich an die anleitung gehalten....

aber ein emerge -u world  lässt sich immer noch nicht machen.

jetzt erzeugt das xorg package keinen konflikt mehr, dafür ein anderes...

wie kann ich das aus dem weg räumen?

 *Quote:*   

> server ~ # emerge -u world
> 
> Calculating world dependencies |
> 
> !!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all
> ...

 

ist sicher eine noobfrage aber das portagezeugs ist mir immer noch ein wenig schleierhaft...

so long

 bd_italy

----------

## franzf

```
emerge -C pam-login && emerge shadow
```

sollte da helfen  :Smile: 

Unbedingt shadow GLEICH installieren, da du dich sonst nach einem reboot nicht mehr einloggen kannst...

----------

## bd_italy

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -C pam-login && emerge shadow
> ```
> ...

 

danke für deine prompte hilfe...

das habe ich jetzt gemacht und wie es ausschaut ist alles ohne fehler durchgeführt worden.

Wie kann ich das korrekte dunktionieren von shadow vor(!) dem reboot testen? möchte ich schon gerne...

jetzt läuft gerade ein emerge -u world

schauen obs diesmal klappt....

und das alles nur um das sxystem ein bisschen aktuell zu halten   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wenn dein emerge -u world durch ist, dann klappt das schon mit dem Einloggen. Ging bislang bei allen.

----------

## bd_italy

hallo,

ich bins wider   :Smile: 

habe jetzt einen fehler beim emerge -u world

 *Quote:*   

> !!! ERROR: net-dialup/ppp-2.4.3-r16 failed.
> 
> Call stack:
> 
>   ebuild.sh, line 1555:   Called dyn_setup
> ...

 

wie kann ich das beheben?

oder evtl. das packet nicht updaten, den rest aber schon...

dann kann ich mich später um das packet kümmern....

grüße

----------

## Finswimmer

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant. 

Da ist noch was weiter oben.

Ich tippe auf: zu alte net.* Dateien. Schau mal in net.example

Tobi

----------

## bd_italy

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> !!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant. 
> 
> Da ist noch was weiter oben.
> 
> Ich tippe auf: zu alte net.* Dateien. Schau mal in net.example
> ...

 

hier:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> checking ebuild checksums 
> 
> >>> checking auxfile checksums 
> ...

 

grüße bd_italy

dit: irgendwie scheint da ja drinzustehen was ich zu machen habe...

verstehe es aber leider nicht so richtig.....   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Finswimmer

```
* If you use the old net.ppp0 script, you need to:

* - upgrade to >=sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.0_pre11

* - set ppp0 parameters in /etc/conf.d/net (see example file)

* - remove conflicting files

* - upgrade net-dialup/ppp 
```

Schau in net.example und stell den Syntax danach um...

----------

## bd_italy

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> * If you use the old net.ppp0 script, you need to:
> 
> ...

 

habe ich jetzt ...

zuerst hatte ich config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 brd 192.168.0.255" )

laut example file habe ich es jetzt nach config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" )

umgestellt...

fehler bleibt der gleiche...    :Confused: 

----------

## nikaya

```
* Gentoo is moving toward common configuration file for all network 

* interfaces. Thus starting from >=ppp-2.4.3-r10 the following files 

* are obsoleted and should be removed to avoid future confusion: 

* /etc/conf.d/net.ppp0 - conflict with baselayout 

* /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 - conflict with baselayout 

* /etc/ppp/chat-default - unused by this version 

* /etc/ppp/options-pppoe - unused by this version 

* /etc/ppp/options-pptp - unused by this version
```

Die 5 obengenannten Dateien mußt Du löschen,dann läuft Dein Update weiter (are obsoleted and should be removed to avoid future confusion: )

----------

## bd_italy

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> * Gentoo is moving toward common configuration file for all network 
> 
> ...

 

hallo,

ich habe die dateien gelöscht und alles funktionierte wunderbar.

durch einen Stromausfall musste dfer server neu gestartet werden, und das Netz funktioniert nun nicht mehr.

Da der server das Internet für 6 PCs zur verfügung stellt ist das jetzt ärgerlich.

Muss gerade beim nachbar tippen.

habe testweise einen monitor angeschlossen, und diese bruchschtücke konnte ich beim booten erkennen:

* no interface module has been loaded

* /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 missing

also genau die datei die ich löschen musste.

ich muss das problem jetzt so schnell wie möglich beheben, da so kein Internet, Netzlaufwerke und weitere Serverdienste (mysql etc. nicht laufen)

irgendwelche vorschläge?

grüße aus Italien

bd_italy

----------

## firefly

ich würde sagen das du einfach ppp re-emergest

----------

## bd_italy

 *firefly wrote:*   

> ich würde sagen das du einfach ppp re-emergest

 

geht nicht, habe ja kein internet....

----------

## firefly

dann lad doch die passende datei vom dem pc an dem du grad bist und packst diese auf nen usb-stick oder cd und lade diese dann auf den server

----------

## nikaya

 *bd_italy wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   ich würde sagen das du einfach ppp re-emergest 
> 
> geht nicht, habe ja kein internet....

 

Müßte aber noch in Distfiles liegen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hast du ihrgendeine Notfall oder InstallationsCD rumliegen? Dann von der Booten, Netzwerk einrichten, dann in dein System chrooten und du kannst wieder installieren.

----------

## bd_italy

hallo,

auf cd oder usb geht nicht, hat kein cdrom-lw o.Ä. und usb-unterstützung ist im kernel ausgeschaltet(absichtlich, um unmöglich zu machen einen usb stick zu benutzen)

habe jetzt ein emerge ppp durchgeführt.

das problem bleibt das selbe.

das konnte ich noch vom monitor abschreiben, vill. hilfts ja...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
> 
> *  Caching service dependencies...
> ...

 

----------

## Finswimmer

Sieht nach nem baselayout Problem aus.

Tobi

----------

## bd_italy

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Sieht nach nem baselayout Problem aus.
> 
> Tobi

 

ja scheint es zu sein, da ich ja die dateien wegen einem conflict zw. baselayout und ppp löschen...

nur wie wieder lösen?

grüße bd_italy

----------

## think4urs11

Schuß aus dem Nebel mitten ins Blaue...

Poste mal den output von ls -la /etc/init.d/net*

----------

## bd_italy

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Schuß aus dem Nebel mitten ins Blaue...
> 
> Poste mal den output von ls -la /etc/init.d/net*

 

```

lrwxrwxrwx   1   root    root   6   Aug.24   16:28   /etc/init.d/net.eth0  -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x    1   root     root   24323   Oct.19 2005   /etc/init.d/net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x    1   root     root   2767   May.25 2005   /etc/init.d/netmount

```

ich hoffe ich habe alles richtig abgeschrieben

----------

## think4urs11

welche Version von baselayout und ppp sind installiert?

emerge baselayout ppp -pv

Die Dateigröße meiner /etc/init.d/net.lo ist jedenfalls deutlich anders (30045 byte statt 24323)

----------

## bd_italy

hi , 

danke für deine Hilfe.

hier die Ausgabe:

[ebuild R  ]  sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.4-r7 USE="-bootstrap -build -static -unicode " 0 kB

[ebuild R  ]  net-dialup/ppp-2.4.3-r16 USE="atm ipv6 pam -activefilter -dhcp -eaps-tls -gtk -mppe-mppc -radius " 0 kB

es nerft schon ziemlich, wenn die netzwerkkarte nicht geht um das über puty oder so zu machen   :Mad: 

so long

bd_italy

----------

## Finswimmer

ipv6 würde ich rausschmeißen.

atm? hab ich bei mir auch nicht drin, auch wenn es eigentlich Sinn machen würde.

Merge mal nur das baselayout neu.

Tobi

----------

## bd_italy

habe ich gerade gemacht und neu gestartet.

keine Änderung, immer noch die gleichen Symptome   :Crying or Very sad: 

bd_italy

----------

## bd_italy

so, habe mal den Thread-Titel geändert, ich hoffe es kann noch jemand was dazu beitragen

das Durchsuchen des gentoo wikies hat leider auch noch nichts gebracht, 

und ich muss das Netz dringend wider zum laufen bekommen

so long

bd_italy

----------

## kurt

hallo,

um was für eine ppp verbindung hadelt es sich? adsl, isdn, etc.

ppp wird neu in /etc/conf.d/net configuriert (siehe /etc/conf.d/net.example)

gruss

kurt

----------

## firefly

bd_italy: schonmal genauer die einfo meldung von ppp-2.4.3-r16 angeschaut, die am schluss kommt?

 *Quote:*   

>  * The old /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 script has gone!
> 
>  * The new way of handling PPP connections of any kind (PPPoE, PPPoA, etc)
> 
>  * is through the baselayout's pppd net module.
> ...

 

sieh dazu die /etc/conf.d/net.example an hier ein kleiner auszug der für dich wichtigen stelle:

 *Quote:*   

> #-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> # PPP
> 
> # For PPP support, emerge net-dialup/ppp
> ...

 

----------

## bd_italy

 *firefly wrote:*   

> bd_italy: schonmal genauer die einfo meldung von ppp-2.4.3-r16 angeschaut, die am schluss kommt?
> 
>  *Quote:*    * The old /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 script has gone!
> 
>  * The new way of handling PPP connections of any kind (PPPoE, PPPoA, etc)
> ...

 

hi,

ja habe ich gesehen. habe 

```
net-dialup/ppp-2.4.3-r16

sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.4-r7
```

drauf, müsste also passen

es handelt sich um eine adsl verbindung, aber ethernet funktioniert ja auch nicht.

es muss beides die gleiche ursache haben, da es nach dem emergen noch funktionierte, nach dem ungewollten neustart nicht mehr

die ausgabe von ifconfig ist einfach leer..

bd_italy

----------

## firefly

dann lies nochmal meinen letzten post den da habe ich nich was drangehängt  :Wink: 

----------

## kurt

hallo,

hast du den in der /etc/conf.d/net

```
modules=( "ifconfig" )
```

engetragen?

post doch einfach mal deine /etc/conf.d/net (ich weiss das klingt lässtig wen man kein drag und drop machen kann.)

gruss

kurt

----------

## firefly

zum einen muss er einen symlink auf /etc/init.d/net.lo mit dem namen net.ppp0 machen, was auch in der /etc/conf.d/net.example im teil für ppp steht.

----------

## bd_italy

 *firefly wrote:*   

> dann lies nochmal meinen letzten post den da habe ich nich was drangehängt 

 

danke,

scheint aber keine wirkung zu haben...

habs ausgedruckt und gemacht was gestanden hat.

hat aber keinen einfluss.

und was ich nicht verstehe: wie bekomme ich dadurch mein eth0 wieder zum laufen?

grüße bd_italy

EDIT:

/etc/conf.d/net:

```

config_eth0=("192.168.0.50 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255")

```

wenn ich modules=("ifconfig") dazumache bekomme ich

*    ifconfig is not a valid module (missing provides) 

2. EDIT:

wie bekomme ich das mit dem symlink hin?Last edited by bd_italy on Wed Aug 30, 2006 1:38 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## firefly

im neuen baselayout müssen alle net.x scripte ein symlink auf net.lo sein

----------

## bd_italy

 *firefly wrote:*   

> im neuen baselayout müssen alle net.x scripte ein symlink auf net.lo sein

 

habe ich glaub ich hinbekommen.

ls -l /etc/init.d/net.*  (Auszug)

```
/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 -> net.lo

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 -> net.lo

```

müsste doch passen, oder?   :Confused: 

ich glaube mein nachbar killt michg gleich wenn ich noch öfters für 5 minuten sein inet schnorren komme   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kurt

hallo

ich stell jetzt halt einmal ein par dumme frage!

nach den updates ein etc-update gemacht?

env-update und source /etc/profile gemacht?

wird das modul der netzwerkarte geladen überprüffe mit lsmod und dmesg?

gruss

kurt

----------

## bd_italy

 *kurt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich stell jetzt halt einmal ein par dumme frage!
> 
> 

 

gerne   :Very Happy:  *Quote:*   

> nach den updates ein etc-update gemacht?

 

ja, aber dann keim eine Eingabe wo man -3 oder -5 eingeben soll

es stand aber eine warnung dass man es lassen soll wenn man nicht weis was man tut, dann habe ichs abgebrochen *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> env-update und source /etc/profile gemacht?

 

ja *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wird das modul der netzwerkarte geladen überprüffe mit lsmod und dmesg?

 

lsmod

```

Module    Size   Usedby

```

also wirds scheinbar nicht geladen, obwohl ich nix geändert habe seit dem letzten mal...

----------

## nikaya

 *bd_italy wrote:*   

>  *kurt wrote:*   
> 
> nach den updates ein etc-update gemacht? 
> 
> ja, aber dann keim eine Eingabe wo man -3 oder -5 eingeben soll
> ...

 

Keine gute Idee,bei so etwas fundamentalem wie einem Update von Baselayout.Ich mache es immer so dass ich Dateien die ich nicht persönlich von Hand geändert habe von dispatch-conf überschreiben lasse,im anderen Fall schaue ich was er ändern möchte (wird mit "+" und "-" markiert).Damit bin ich bisher immer gut gefahren.

Versuche also mal etc-update (oder dispatch-conf) nachzuholen.

----------

## Finswimmer

Du hast etc-update nicht korrekt durchgeführt?

Lies dir mal durch was das macht.

Aber speziell beim Baselayout musst du vorsichtig sein.

Starte es mal, drücke [Enter].

Dann siehst du mit - beschriftet die Zeilen, die gelöscht werden sollen und mit + die neuen Zeilen.

Sofern du an der Datei nichts geändert hast, kannst du gleich die neue Datei nehmen.

Alternativ würde ich dann einfach die selbst geänderten Sachen nachträglich hinzufügen.

Ich rate dir dringend das zu machen, denn dann gilt die neue net.lo und du wirst keine Probleme mit dem Netz haben...Sofern /etc/conf.d/net richtig konfiguriert ist.

Tobi

----------

## firefly

hast du die netzwerkkarten treiber fest im kernel?

was sagt ein 

```
ifconfig -a
```

beim etc-update bekommst du ne liste mit dateien, die geupdated werden sollen.

dann einfach die nummer vor der datei angeben und danach bekommst du dann die änderungen angezeigt.

mit "q" kommst du aus dieser ansicht wieder raus.

danach bekommst du ein menü, in du wählen kannst ob die die bisheriege datei behalten möchstest, die bisherige mit dem update zu überschreiben oder interaktiv die beiden versionen zusammen zu fassen. 

Ach ja wie hast du denn bisher eigentlich sowas gehandhabt? wenn nach einem update des systems ne meldung kam, das so und soviel dateien in /etc aktualisiert werden sollten.

----------

## kurt

hallo,

lade doch mal die netzwerkkarte mit modprobe

```
modprobe name_des_moduls
```

beispiele "modprobe sis900", "modprobe tun" etc.

uberprüfe mit lsmod

und mit ifconfig -a

anschliessen kansst du dan immer noch "/etc/init.d/net.lo restart" ausführen

für ein /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart wirst du in /etc/conf.d/net die alten einträge wieder eintragen müssen bis du ein etc-update ausgeführt hast.

dan sollte fieleicht entlich das interne netzt funktionieren.

gruss

kurt

----------

## bd_italy

hallo,

a netzwerktreiber sind fest im kernel, ist ein via epia mit via rhine netzwerkcontroller

habe jetzt einfach mal ein etc-update durchgeführt und alle(!) vorgeschlagenen Dateien (insgesamt etwas über 100) ersetzen lassen.

und siehe da, das netz funktioniert wider.    :Very Happy: 

der nachteil an dieser methode ist wohl, dass ich jetz alle anwendungen neu konfigurieren muss (apache, mysql, proftpd, tomcat, ssh, dhcp etc. ) da jetzt alle mit standardkonfiguration laufen.

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ach ja wie hast du denn bisher eigentlich sowas gehandhabt? wenn nach einem update des systems ne meldung kam, das so und soviel dateien in /etc aktualisiert werden sollten.

 

nichts, normal weitergearbeitet   :Embarassed: 

kann mir jemand mal verraten wie man damit richtig umgeht? also so dass alles passt, die manuel geänderten konfigurationsdateien aber nicht geändert werden?

grüße aus Italien

bd_italy

----------

## franzf

a) dispatch-conf

b) cfg-update

Beide überschreiben automatisch die nicht vom User bearbeiteten config-Dateien, was einem gleich SEHR viel Arbeit abnimmt.

Beim Rest kann man sich die Unterschiede anzeigen lassen und gegebenenfalls die eine, die andere, oder einen selbst erstellten Mix aus beiden Dateien übernehmen.

etc-update ist ja nach Doku der Standard, leider aber wegen der Fehlenden Automatik, unangetastete Configs zu überschreiben, recht "anstrengend"  :Very Happy: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

